# B&S 136212 governor spring



## ljd000013 (Dec 15, 2009)

I just bought a used gocart for my son but it will not stay running. Found what I believe to be the governor spring hanging down but I cant find where it goes


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If you could post a picture of your throttle set up, I am sure someone could tell you where the spring should be attached.


----------



## ljd000013 (Dec 15, 2009)

I made a mistake. It's actually a 130212-3148-01 model. I am about to take it apart and I will try to take a couple of pics. I have looked at the B&S parts illustraion. It shows the spring but not where it hooks to.


----------

